# Rotel vs. Adcom Which 6 Channel Amp?



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I am torn between the ADCOM GFA-5006 and the ROTEL RB-976. Does anyone have experience with either one? Is there a better option? 

Matt


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I have heard amps from both companies and I liked them but I have never heard their multi-channel offerings. :help::scratchhead: Guess I should up my budget to include other multi-channel amps. Anyone have experience with any brand of mult-channel amp?

Matt


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't have any experience with them ...but I read that Emotiva is another brand that offer good choices :yes:

I'm using a Yamaha RXV-2700 that powers all surround speakers, and a Samsom Servo 600 pro-amp to power the fronts, and I'm happy with the setup :yes:

Good luck :T


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the post and the tip! :bigsmile: Ya, one option I was contemplating, was gong with a 6 channel pro amp. 

Matt


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Other options for a 6 or 7 channel amps. I am really surprised that no one one here uses a 6 or 7 channel amps. Strange.... :whistling: 

Nad 906 or T-975
Rotel RMB-1066
Crown 660
outlaw 770 
MARANTZ AV-95M
Emotiva Audio LPA-7 or UPA-7


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think you will find most of us simply use a 2 channel amp on the mains (with the exception of some of the hard core theater buffs) and just let the receiver run the rest of the speakers with its internal amps. The ratio between performance and price is far to high to justify buying a dedicated 6 channel amp.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> I think you will find most of us simply use a 2 channel amp on the mains (with the exception of some of the hard core theater buffs) and just let the receiver run the rest of the speakers with its internal amps. The ratio between performance and price is far to high to justify buying a dedicated 6 channel amp.


True, but maybe a three channel amp would be the best compromise. I remember talking with an engineer with M&K (when they were still around), and he said it is really important to have equal power across the front sound stage.


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a older adcm gfa-5500 for my also old school Infinity kappa 8.1vII's. My girlfriend has 4 parasound HCA-1500's for her setup. She's moving in so we are combining systems & her parasound amps definantly sound better then my adcom amp. Everything seems cleaner & the bottom end is a lot better, my old speakers are very power hungry & they definantly prefer the parasounds.

Adcom makes great stuff but there are also numerous other great companies out there. I do plan on upgrading from the parasound amps on my main system then I will throw those amps elsewhere. I will more then likely get used stuff & at this time bryston seems to be leading the way. That is unless some of the newer class D stuff doesn't tempt me.


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

I know this is now what you asked, but I have the Rotel RMB-1075 and love it. Matchs my B&W's very well. I am still to this day impressed with the sound quality and shear power from the amp. I would definetly recommend Rotel!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for reviving some of these older threads for us Eric... :T

Matt... did you ever do anything? I did not notice an update in your profile.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

eboettn said:


> I know this is now what you asked, but I have the Rotel RMB-1075 and love it. Matchs my B&W's very well. I am still to this day impressed with the sound quality and shear power from the amp. I would definetly recommend Rotel!


I am thinking about the 1075 as well. There are some really good used prices on Audiogon on these. I just don't want to regret not going with something like the 1095 or something else with 200 wpc.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

GregBe said:


> I am thinking about the 1075 as well. There are some really good used prices on Audiogon on these. I just don't want to regret not going with something like the 1095 or something else with 200 wpc.


Did you end up getting the 1075 and if so what are your thoughts on it? 

Matt


----------

